# Dublin store burns down



## maizen (Dec 29, 2010)

the Dublin store is burning down as we speak


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I bet that smells good!


----------



## bjm (Nov 25, 2003)

Very sad. Stopped by there a few weeks ago. Hope it is not too bad and they can resume business.


----------



## The Ghettoblaster (Jan 22, 2014)

Ill be there in a bit. Sounds like it’s a total loss.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Damn!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sad, Sad.


----------



## The Ghettoblaster (Jan 22, 2014)

Complete and total loss. Unfortunate for the owners and the community.


----------



## TippyDweller (Feb 26, 2013)

This is such a tragedy for our community. It was a life saver here in the forest for all of us who live here. I feel so sorry for the Fishers and the employees. It would be a very busy season for them. Too many fires here in Wellston...Garlets, the Deerhorn, the Stockade, all fires.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm sure the rumors will be flying ,But This place was a gold mine to the owners and employees.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

I have not been there in years but am very sad to hear that. Always try to support family owned business.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Yesterday I walked into a local burrito place that smokes their own brisket and saw the smoker with grease near it. I thought “That looks like a fire waiting to happen.”

Their jerky is terrific. I’m sure they’ll be back up in the Spring. Good luck to them in rebuilding.


----------



## 1302berkey (May 6, 2015)

What a tragic loss, absolutely fantastic jerky as for anything else you wanted if they didn't have it you probably didn't need it. Very definitely will impact the logistics of our fall trips.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Don’t forget twin creek inn just burned down a couple months ago as well.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Man that sucks. I hope they rebuild.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sad day for sure.


----------



## Billy Vins (Aug 31, 2019)

History repeats itself. My Dad, John Vins (we are cousins to the Fischers) owned the store from 1951 to 1967. It burned down in 1962, around the 4th of July. My thoughts go out to those who lost their home and livelihood!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yikes, a landmark is lost.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Just drove by, still smoldering.
Hoxeyville road closed from Snyder side, from the Boschem side you must turn around at the gas station.
It’s a total loss...nothing seems salvageable.
Even the bags of corn and the pallets out front went up.
All that liquor had to have exploded and fueled the front, all the meats/fats probably fueled the back. Then there were the deep fryers, the paints and solvents, aerosol cans.
Let's hope insurances cover the rebuilding and inventory, that has to be a humongous task.

Several of the Fischer brothers and workers gathered at the front of Greg's house with the Sheriffs.
There aren't many jobs nearby for the workers, prayers for everyone and their families.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Fack


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

Very sad.love that store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

When I come up from Ohio in 2 weeks I will have to bring food from home.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

hungryhollow said:


> When I come up from Ohio in 2 weeks I will have to bring food from home.


Yes that will suck. I use to stock up on the spartan stuff up there


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

Very sad was always a must stop for my fall steelhead trip to manistee.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Seriously, such sad news to hear. I’ve loved that store as long as I can remember.... just yesterday I wa looking at bacon at Kroger and said “nah I’ll stock up good next weekend when I head up.”.... so sad for the family and employees. I give the best wishes to all involved.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Very Sad, great memories of being up that way snowmobiling with my brother-in-law who passed of heart attach in 08, stopping in and getting beef jerky! A true country store!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Went in there a lot in my young years, it'll b back, I hope


----------



## TippyDweller (Feb 26, 2013)

Thankfully the Fischer do plan on rebuilding according to Greg. This store was so important for all of us who live here. Some can’t even get to another supermarket due to lack of transportation and funds. The M-55 Market and Dollar General are still here thank God. My heart goes out to the 40 employees who are out of work. They are the ones who will need help getting by. There aren’t many jobs in a small community like this.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

jr28schalm said:


> Yes that will suck. I use to stock up on the spartan stuff up there


They were also an overstock source. Super warehouse clearance specials.
Friday and Monday specials like $2# bacon, $.39# leg quarters, $1.00# sausage, $2# Cod filets, $4.99# Jumbo shrimp, raw or cooked. $.79# pork butts, $2.99# Tri-tips, 3 and 4 for $1 canned veggies. Boneless chicken breasts were always $1.99# and splits $.99#.
The deli meat and cheese prices were almost all $2 or more a pound cheaper than the big stores.
Time things right and we stocked the freezer and larder for months.


----------



## Fur n Fins 1982 (Jan 3, 2014)

Definitely devastating news I’ve been frequenting that store since I started going up there when I was 7 and in them 29 yrs the place always had the same up north general store feel loved the jerky and the milk in the glass bottles.I feel for the community as I know things have been tough the last 10 yrs or so I pray that they rebuild and I know it won’t be the same but I’ll still give them my business as I do with all the other local businesses


----------



## TippyDweller (Feb 26, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/210511911520/posts/10158692565696521?sfns=mo


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

*Manistee County Sheriff's Office*
7 hrs · 
Update on the structure fire at the Dublin General Store!

The Manistee County Sheriff’s Office continues to investigate a structure fire that happened just before 3 am Saturday morning August 31, 2019 at the Dublin General Store in Norman Township.

After careful review of surveillance video and through our preliminary investigation to date, we have evidence to suggest the fire was intentionally set.

The Fire Investigator was on scene Saturday morning to begin his initial investigation. He returned today with his canine (which specializes in accelerants) to investigate further. We are awaiting results from the lab regarding his investigation.

This incident is very complex; however, we will do our best to keep you both the media and the general public informed of new developments without hindering our investigation. Additional details are very limited at this time.

If anyone has any information they feel could be pertinent to this case, please contact Manistee Central Dispatch at 723-6241.

John O’Hagan
Sheriff


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, That's scary,


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

They should hang him up on the Local buck pole. They always have extra room


----------



## TippyDweller (Feb 26, 2013)

JimP said:


> *Manistee County Sheriff's Office*
> 7 hrs ·
> Update on the structure fire at the Dublin General Store!
> 
> ...


----------



## TippyDweller (Feb 26, 2013)

Sad and scary to know there is an arsonist in our neighborhood. Especially bad since our new bar/restaurant is about to open where the Deerhorn burnt.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

When I drove by it Sunday, I said something to my parents that I bet you someone burned it down. I hope that's not the case, but it doesn't surprise me. Lot of unique people in that area


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> They should hang him up on the Local buck pole. They always have extra room


Ain't that the truth :lol:


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

TippyDweller said:


> Sad and scary to know there is an arsonist in our neighborhood. Especially bad since our new bar/restaurant is about to open where the Deerhorn burnt.


I will be up there the end of this month. I hope the new Deerhorn will be open.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm in Virginia and news of the fire was felt all the way down here. I come up to fish the Manistee, been doing it for 35 years now and the Dublin General Store was a treasure, how anybody could burn the place down is beyond me. I'll be up later this month and will stop and pay my respects.


----------

